# DIY (or not) Carbide Turning Tools



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey folks,

I'm on the verge of getting into turning a bit more. I've used a buddy's lathe a few times, and had a great time. I've started looking at all the accessories that go along with turning, and obviously the most necessary are the tools themselves. The ones with carbide inserts seem like they work well for most tasks, including the types of turning I'd like to do. That being said, I have a few questions for those that have used, made, or own tools with replaceable carbide cutters.

It appears as though Easy Wood Tools is the most common (only?) vendor of these inserts. I've seen many more online for purchase from companies like Amana (with wildly varying prices), but I am unable to differentiate between the inserts used for metal lathes vs. wood lathes. Is there an easy way to tell the difference? Do any of you have experience with any brands other than Easy Wood Tools? Is Easy Wood Tools the best option?

Also, I'm assuming you need to replace the inserts much less frequently than you need to sharpen traditional lathe tools. Is that a reasonable expectation?

In an ideal world, I'd like to build my own set of carbide turning tools. Mainly because I enjoy that sort of thing, but also, I'd like to build a set for my buddy that has introduced me to turning. As a bonus, it appears to be slightly cheaper.

Thanks,


----------



## BasementShop (Nov 3, 2014)

I believe Capn Eddie, via YouTube fame, sells the cutting tips at a steep discount over what you pay for the Easy Woods replacements. I can't vouch for Capn Eddie, I've only watched his videos. I haven't purchased any from him yet.

I have used my Easy Wood tools as my 'starter set' based upon recommendations from the folks where I bought my lathe. Using them allows me to turn and not spend all my time on the sharpening of traditional tools. I do have traditional tools, a slow speed grinder, and the proper sharpening wheel, but have not yet purchased a sharpening system.

I wasn't certain how much time or interest wood turning would hold for me and the Easy Woods was a great choice. I have found the love but still struggle finding the time to get into it deeper.

You are in for a blast with this hobby!

Basement Shop


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for your comments! That's very much the type of info I'm looking for. For me, turning will almost be a complement to my other woodworking, or to break from the typical projects.

I also have the slow speed grinder and appropriate wheel. Like you, though, I'm still in need of a One-Way jig, or something similar. I have seen a few DIY jigs for sharpening, but not sure how accurate you can be with them.

Thanks again for the input! I will check out Capn Eddie.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

AZ carbide sells the cutters at reasonable prices.

I don't have a lot of turning experience, but I started with a starter set of HSS chisels. I've been practicing and starting to get a feel for things. I recently tried a round (shear) carbide tool and I have to say that while it didn't require sharpening, the quality of cut that I got from it wasn't as good as I can get with a properly sharpened skew chisel or bowl gouge. Maybe I need to work on my technique, or some different cutter shapes, I'm not sure.

I haven't given up altogether, but for now I'm working on my sharpening technique and focusing on using my HSS chisels. Sharpening is a skill, but so is turning. I tend to follow Alan Lacer's advice on this one.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I buy my carbide inserts from capltain eddie, good stuff for the price. I originally bought his starter pack but then made 3 other tools myself for the different inserts, just got a steel bar from tractor supply, drill and tapped it and made handles for it.


----------



## BasementShop (Nov 3, 2014)

> Thanks again for the input! I will check out Capn Eddie.
> 
> - SuperCubber


I think he may even have an episode on building a low cost sharpening jig/ setup…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

SuperCubber-- I buy my carbide cutters from Eddie Castelin

I don't use carbides much … I prefer my HSS tools … but a lot of folks really like them. They have their place (I use them for roughing only), but aren't the panacea that some turners think they are.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The Capt. is a stand up guy with good products and prices. You will need to send him the sizes of the cutters you need/want-not a brand. The cutters come with screws. Buy your bars locally.
Carbide has a place as others have stated. They are not the only way to turn, but will give ya a good start in turning.
Be safe.
Bill


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have purchased carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie and Arizona Carbide. I found both to be very good (quality and customer service). I have made 5 different carbide tools and use them most of the time. Proper lathe speed and holding the tool level and at the correct position make a big difference. I still use a couple of HSS tools (bowl gouge and parting tool). The EasyWood tools are very well made but I can't see spending that much money on a tool when I can make one for about $20 and it works just as well.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, guys. It's good to hear a comparison of the different types of tools from folks who have used both.

I'll make a couple and see how it goes.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I've made 8 or 10 tools so far. Get my cutters from Capt Eddie also. No complaints with him at all. If you look at my blog page, you can see the ones I've made.

http://lumberjocks.com/JoeinGa/blog/archive


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Rockler recently had a sale on their carbide rougher kit for $20 including two inserts. I boought it but haven't made the handle yet. You might check to see if that still is on.

http://www.rockler.com/carbide-roughing-gouge-kit

You can add another item and use a code for free shipping over 25.

-Paul


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Here's a tool I made last week using the Rockler kit that Ocelot mentioned above:








Not sure how much I will use it, but it may come in handy for some stuff. At that price, I just couldn't pass it up!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I too, have made many quite a few carbide tools. And I too, have gotten the cutters from AZ carbide and Capt Eddie. Capt Eddie also sells the raw tool sections. His are very reasonable and heavy. I have been using the HF pry bar stock….I even left the handle on one…which I have to tell you turned out to be a terrible tool. If you intend to do bowls Eddie has the 18mm round insert which works well for bowls. I do not think the easy wood inserts come nearly that size.

Not to start anything, but I really do believe that if you intend to be a well rounded turner you need to learn to sharpen and to use conventional tools. HAVING SAID THAT….there are some awesome turners just using mostly carbide insert tools. After learning and practicing with a skew, it saved me tons of time and sandpaper on pens by being able bring it down to a smoother finish. Likewise by using a fingernail grind bowl gouge and a pull scaper I can get finish comparable to 320 sandpaper. I can remember sanding and sanding on some pens because I was to afraid to go to close to the size because I might have gotten a catch. I started using carbide insert tools because my sharpening was so bad…..I had to work at it…..I had no one to mentor me, so I learned to sharpen via youtube. It was a long road but very worth it.
Mike


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

TheDane, that is a very pretty handle you have made! Mine will be crude - just functional.

There were no instructions with the kit I recieved. I figured you heat the ferule with a torch and bang it on real quick to a tight fit. How did you do that part?


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> Rockler recently had a sale on their carbide rougher kit for $20 including two inserts. I boought it but haven t made the handle yet. You might check to see if that still is on.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/carbide-roughing-gouge-kit
> 
> ...


This kit (on sale) is a good way to try out carbide cutting tools to see if they work for you. I just made a handle and assembled my kit. The parts are well made, and the tool works well, but it is properly named as a roughing tool, not a smoothing tool.

I made a video of the kit, which is more or a project video than a review, but I do show some cuts that I made with it:


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> Here s a tool I made last week using the Rockler kit that Ocelot mentioned above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice handle!



> TheDane, that is a very pretty handle you have made! Mine will be crude - just functional.
> 
> There were no instructions with the kit I recieved. I figured you heat the ferule with a torch and bang it on real quick to a tight fit. How did you do that part?
> 
> - Ocelot


Mine came with a small hole in the ferule and a small nail, and no instructions. I presume they thought I'd use the nail to hold the ferule on, but I just used 5 min epoxy.

I echo that mine is crude as well, hopefully functional.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I also received the nail. If I don't use it for this project, I can save it for something else. ;-) But it is a *very* small nail.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> There were no instructions with the kit I recieved. I figured you heat the ferule with a torch and bang it on real quick to a tight fit. How did you do that part?


I turned the handle to the inside diameter of the ferule + a skosh, applied a little epoxy, then squeezed it on. After the epoxy dried, I drove the nail in for a little added security.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Mike,

Thanks for your input. I agree wholeheartedly, which is why I bought the slow speed grinder. I'll probably get the cheap HF tools to learn to to sharpen them before investing in some good tools.

I would like to start with the carbide tools just so I can actually turn some stuff without getting too frustrated.

Are you saying the HF pry bar stock works well if you make your handle?


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

You will outgrow the carbide tools pretty fast. When you start out using them you'll just want to make the cuts, but after you've spent a few day sanding you'll want to make the cuts CLEANLY to save yourself all that trouble. Around that time the carbide cutters will be dull enough that their cut quality is even poorer than it started out.

To make the clean cuts you will need to sharpen your HSS tools properly and make the cuts properly-at which point you will have largely abrogated the need for the carbide tools in the first place.

I do agree that they some uses. But roughing cuts, when you're starting out, are also known as _practice cuts_. The carbide might help you get it done faster but it won't make you a better turner.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I keep hearing that carbide turning tools leave terrible cuts, but I haven't seen it yet in the last 3 years. It's called tool control. If you know what you're doing, your cuts can be as smooth and clean as using a bowl gouge. I wish there was a way to prove this, but there isn't a real way to do it unless all woodturners were in the same woodturning area at the same time to witness the results of both carbide and hhs. My 2 cents…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with Jerry; I have gotten decent results with my carbide cutting tools and sand only for a few minutes. I made a couple of cutters that are set at a 30 degree angle (on the bar) which I use to get a shearing cut. Tool control and lathe speed make a huge difference. But to each his own. Turning is just fun.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for your input. I agree wholeheartedly, which is why I bought the slow speed grinder. I ll probably get the cheap HF tools to learn to to sharpen them before investing in some good tools.
> 
> ...


Joe,
I have used the HF prybar stock several times. It is not as hard as some of the other stocks but serves the purpose well and by being not as hard, works a little easier with files and grinders. I slip an old box end wrench over it, put it very tightly in a vise and tap and hold the wrench and it will knock the handle right off and you end up with more or the stock instead of cutting it off. I usually get two or three out tools from the bigger pry bars. Capt Eddie has some stock that may be worth a look though. I had a shipping issue with Capt Eddie….I can't remember exactly what….but I do remember Eddie fixed it immediately….he is a stand up guy.

As far as sharpening, sounds like you are exactly on track…I ruined some very nice tools at first….I was able to get them fixed but it was not easy. I don't care what anyone says, sharpening is an art and one that I was not born with and still have some struggles with. I was at a John Jordan seminar a while back and he was hand sharpening a bowl gouge in 10 seconds or less…..when you watch some one do it so easily, you think….nothing to it…..until it is your turn. I have two grinders and three jigs…...the wolverines-(platform and bowl gouge) and a nova skew jig. The nova is slick, take a look at it some time, but you can't sharpen oval skews on it…...those I use the wolverine attachment.

Most importantly keep turning to get the experience with your carbide insert tools and try to sharpen a little every session. You'll get eventually…keep notes….try to be as consistant as possible. I used to get so mad….I had a fingernail grind gouge that had more air time than the Wright Bros. Then I would be disgusted and walk away that I never spent the time to really figure out what I was doing wrong, so in a week I would end up repeating the same issue or similar. I finally joined a turning club that had mentors available, and I got to be friends with an awesome guy that showed me what I was doing wrong, fixed some of my mistakes, and started me with a note book to record my successes and failures and just what I did to get there. I have a terrible memory so I guess I needed that.

Jerry, 
I have never gotten the cuts with carbide tools that I have with a sharp skew or bowl gouge, but maybe I am too cheap to replace the cutters very often. I know that other guys do well with a scraper inside the bowl too, but I get some tearing that I need to sand out…I get the same with the carbide cutters….even with super light cuts…I do better with a freshly sharpened bowl gouge. But I will never never say that my way is the best….what ever works right?
Just my .02
Mike


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I was trying to describe the typical beginner experience rather than the ultimate potential of the tools. The cut quality will be poor if you use the carbide tools as advertised. I don't doubt you can do better with fresh inserts and skewed cuts. But it's easier and cheaper to do the same thing with HSS tools.

In my experience the carbide inserts keep a usable edge for a long time, but it doesn't stay sharp enough like you'd want it for finishing cuts. And although you can resharpen them by honing the top, it's not the same as a fresh insert. And the fresh inserts cost money. I suppose you could keep a spare set of new ones just for finishing cuts.


----------



## Babieca (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm very much a beginner on the lathe, but made myself an Oland tool, and am very happy with the results I get from it. The HSS bits are abundant and cheap. Might be worth trying if you don't want to take he leap with carbide.

http://www.aroundthewoods.com/oland.shtml


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I buy cutters from AZCarbide. Last time I ordered on a Friday evening and he shipped them out Saturday morning. I highly recommend the guy.



> I wish there was a way to prove this, but there isn t a real way to do it unless all woodturners were in the same woodturning area at the same time to witness the results of both carbide and hhs. My 2 cents…... Jerry (in Tucson)
> - Nubsnstubs


Video.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Rick, videos can be altered to give you the results you want to convey. If you're hungry for videos, I've got about 4 terabytes of poorly made vids that I could send you. Ask Wildbill about the last one he saw made by me. haha …......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You could make a quick video of cutting with a carbide and showing the surface then cutting with a gouge and showing the surface, then upload to youtube. Sure, they can be altered but I'll trust your video Jerry.

On carbide vs steel, the harder the wood, the better finish I get from carbide. I don't use anything but carbide on ipe and I get a nice finish. But as hardness approaches medium, and especially soft, the steel gives me a superior finish. I know a local guy that produces some of the most beautiful segmented pieces I've ever seen and he uses nothing but carbide. Me, I mostly use carbide for roughing. I can hog off huge amounts of material then when I'm within 1/8" of my final size, I switch to steel.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I'd believe him if he said he can get good cuts with ground-down screwdrivers and files. It ain't magic.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I'd believe him if he said he can get good cuts with ground-down screwdrivers and files. It ain't magic.


My favorite turning tool is one I made from an old screwdriver… and I turn to it far more often than I do with them 'store bought' things 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> It ain t magic.
> - soob


You are on all sides of this topic. One minute you say it's days of sanding and now you say it ain't magic. Which office are you running for, lol. Screwdrivers and files are nothing like carbide tools. Jerry said there is no way to prove his point, I was suggesting there is a way. It's not a matter of belief, it's a matter of sharing experience.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I resent the comparison to a politician. I'm just tailoring my message to my audience!

Seriously, though, there's nothing inconsistent about what I said. To the newbie I said carbide tools are not a good idea and will lead to a lot of sanding. To the more experienced, I acknowledged, yes, you can do better with them if you are not a newbie. I never intended to make a comment about the potential of the tools, just what I expected the experience to be like for the person I was directing the comment to.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I see your intention now. You have my vote!


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> Rockler recently had a sale on their carbide rougher kit for $20 including two inserts. I boought it but haven t made the handle yet. You might check to see if that still is on.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/carbide-roughing-gouge-kit
> 
> ...


Looks like not only is the sale over, their site says "NO LONGER AVAILABLE". Oh, well…


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Cap'n Eddies inserts, review here, and made my own handles, the project is here. To summarize, carbide is great for roughing, but if someone is going to stick with turning, they need to learn how to use and sharpen HSS tools - part of my enjoyment of turning is learning how to use the tools, and carbide can't achieve the equivalent surface - a lot of tear out compared to HSS. Benjamin's Best and Hurricane HSS tools are great values. Handles are relatively easy to make and don't require any special tools.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> Rockler recently had a sale on their carbide rougher kit for $20 including two inserts. I boought it but haven t made the handle yet. You might check to see if that still is on.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/carbide-roughing-gouge-kit
> 
> ...


Now it says $46.89.

-Paul


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> Now it says $46.89.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Not as compelling a deal now, I'm afraid.


----------



## JeremyT21 (May 21, 2014)

I say 100% make your own. I cannot understand how companies charge upwards of $200 for these things. Steel bar is $8 at Tractor Supply. Copper Ferrule is $1.50 at lowes(not completely necessary). Carbide cutter, depending on where you get them, $3-$17. Handle is free from wood in the shop. From my experience though, Carbide tools are definitely not the perfect tool for every situation. I have found my go to tool is still my bowl gouge, even though I own 2 carbide tools. I just can't seem to get the super smooth cut from the carbide.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, Jeremy!

Thanks everyone else, too. This has been a very informative thread for me. I've learned the following:

1. Definitely make them myself.
2. Carbide tools have there place, but don't rely on them for smooth cuts, or all turning applications.
3. Purchase and learn to sharpen some traditional chisels.


----------



## Chip9399 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just got into wood turning and got the set of Eastwood carbide , love them


----------



## BasementShop (Nov 3, 2014)

20% Off Easy Wood Tools through the end of December.


----------



## oregonbob (Oct 1, 2015)

You can also buy HSS cutters that are the same size as carbide cutters and fit on the same tools. See Sorby's Turnmaster tool. The HSS cutters produce a much cleaner cut than the carbide and are easily sharpened. I have the Turnmaster and am very satisfied with it. I use the carbide for initial turning and switch to HSS for finish turning.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

> I have used the HF prybar stock several times.
> 
> - moke


What type of thread taps are you using? By hand or machine tapping?

My first attempt was with the HF pry bar stock, their steel was a lot harder than I anticipated. I think I broke one tap and bagged it on the second try, tapping by hand mind you. I bought quality taps and a 1-60 drill bit set from a machinist supply house. I use EWT bits just because I can pick them up locally, 8-32 and 4-40 screw sizes (see tiny) with the mid and smaller bits if I remember correctly. I have made three tools so far using the square bar stock from the home stores, much easier to cut threads in. I have also purchased two EWT tools, a mini detailer and the straight mid bowl hollower. I plan to pick up the other two reach around bowl hollowers when the need is there. I have been turning for almost a year now, probably less than 30 projects total and I think most of the bits have only been rotated around to the 180 degree mark from new. They seem to still leave a good finish. Time and money needed for traditional lathe tool sharpening are what led me to carbide though I may need to pony up and get into it if I want to grow as a turner.

Joe,
It would be pretty solid hooking your mentor up with some of your shop made tools for gratuity. Just work out the kinks on your set first Good luck with it and definitely show us what you come up with.


----------

